# Stink bugs getting in the chimney and into the house



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got to know how your chimmney is capped now in order to suggested a better way to do it.


----------



## proofer (Jan 20, 2008)

From what I remember, it is capped, but there are quarter-sized holes in it.


----------

